# possums and how to get them out of your roof ????



## boxhead1990 (Apr 24, 2012)

any takers haha its not big but im not small emough for where it is 


got any ideas to trap it ???


----------



## Ricochet (Apr 24, 2012)

Borrow one of Joe Mals pythons. Saves on his food bill too.


----------



## cement (Apr 24, 2012)

Yeah mate, a possum trap. Contact your local wildlife org. If you trap it yourself then throw a towel over the trap when you go to get it to keep it a bit calmer.


----------



## leamos (Apr 24, 2012)

ring your local council, many hire out possum traps or can at least point you in the right direction. Half an apple smeared with peanut butter is the best bait.

once you remove it you need to find where it go in and fill the hole otherwise it won't be long before you have another tenant

alternatively insert a large carpet or scrubby into the roof cavity hahahah


----------



## Skeptic (Apr 24, 2012)

Scrub Python for sure!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marzzy (Apr 24, 2012)

Shotgun


----------



## Emilie (Apr 24, 2012)

Marzzy said:


> Shotgun


I believe even a possum is protected wildlife mate. We got a pro possum. At her in. He got three out of our roof. One was left outside trying to get back in and our dog caught two unfortunally.



Marzzy said:


> Shotgun


I believe even a possum is protected wildlife mate. We got a pro possum. Catcher in. He got three out of our roof. One was left outside trying to get back in and our dog caught two unfortunally.


----------



## Raymonde (Apr 25, 2012)

fine out where they are getting in and patch it up at night AFTER they leave to go foraging for the night. 

I heard somewhere (not sure if it works, but it sound plausable), that if you leave a (big) snake poo where the possum likes to hang out/sleep they will stop coming in. It would make sense that if they think there is a big snake around they will want to go elsewhere. 

I know possums get annoying (had one in the garage for a week, it may have been snake poo that made it stop coming or it may have been locking it out of the cupboard it was sleeping in that detered it) but relocating them should really be a last resort as they are very territorial and if you move them out of their territory its basically they same as killing them only its a very long scary starvation death, and if you relocate them to near by within their territory they will just come back the next night so thats pointless. Much better off trying to convince them to go elsewhere on their own accord. 

I believe it might also be possible to put up a nesting box in a tall tree, but without blocking you roof access or deterring them from going into the roof i doubt they'd use it


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 25, 2012)

ring possum busters brisbane,they are part of company i work for,they fix where the possums are getting acess so they dont get back into your roof


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 25, 2012)

Marzzy said:


> Shotgun



He needs to find and fix the hole it is getting in.... not make more holes :lol:

I would be putting a radio in the roof space with the heaviest heavy metal music or radio station on really loud, with an extension cord to a power point in the house so you can turn it on and off without having to go up in the roof. With the loud music playing, the possum wont 'feel at home' and will move out quick smart. I have done this a couple of times with great success. Turn it on during the day-evening... off while you sleep.

Then locate the hole it is using to get in and out and mesh over it.... or put guttermesh all around if it is not one hole only. It works :shock: They like inside the roof coz it is warm and quiet..... make it not quiet, they will go :lol:


----------



## ingie (Apr 25, 2012)

The best suggestion above is to fix the spot where the possum gets in, and then seek someone to trap and remove it from your house. Possums are really territorial and will be just waiting for a chance to take over your roof territory once the current possum is removed. There will always be another possum to move straight in so it will be pointless to even think about moving it without fixing the roof.


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 25, 2012)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> ring possum busters brisbane,they are part of company i work for,they fix where the possums are getting acess so they dont get back into your roof


As has been said and said - fix the access. And its good advice. But I'll add - fix the access properly. The possum will put in a huge effort to get back in and they are strong with sharp claws



CaptainRatbag said:


> I would be putting a radio in the roof space with the heaviest heavy metal music or radio station on really loud,..


 I think Barry Manilow is more repellent - works well with teenagers


----------



## Manda1032 (Apr 25, 2012)

A light on a timer in the roof. In the cabins at the National Park they have lights in the roofs of the buildings that come on at dusk and turn off after dawn. The possums cannot settle in the well lit area and avoid it


----------



## boxhead1990 (Apr 25, 2012)

cheers for the advise and i could probably borrow a shotgun rotfl..... but yeah i dont think dad would like that

im pretty sure thats where it got in it was giving me the evil eyes while was out the front smoking a ciggy

so its deffs ploting something! 










Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Morgwynn (Apr 25, 2012)

As everyone else has said, fixing the access point is your best bet. Leaving a radio/light on in the roof during the day works. You can also put moth balls into a chinese container, and poke a few holes in the lid. They don't like the smell, and will clear out to give you a chance to fix the access. Stick a nest box up a nearby tree and they won't bother trying to claw their way back in.

Trapping them is pointless. You're only allowed to move them 25m away and you have to have a permit. It'll come back unless you fix the access point. If you break the rules and move it further away, another one will just take it's place within days.


----------



## Marzzy (Apr 25, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> He needs to find and fix the hole it is getting in.... not make more holes :lol:
> 
> I would be putting a radio in the roof space with the heaviest heavy metal music or radio station on really loud, with an extension cord to a power point in the house so you can turn it on and off without having to go up in the roof. With the loud music playing, the possum wont 'feel at home' and will move out quick smart. I have done this a couple of times with great success. Turn it on during the day-evening... off while you sleep.
> 
> Then locate the hole it is using to get in and out and mesh over it.... or put guttermesh all around if it is not one hole only. It works :shock: They like inside the roof coz it is warm and quiet..... make it not quiet, they will go :lol:



With a subwoofer ? 

Never knew they were protected. Though didn't think someone would actually take a shotgun to there roof. Lol 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?p02q5e


----------



## Shotta (Apr 25, 2012)

well to catch a possum you have to "be like the possum" "Live like the possum " and "act like the possum" only then you shall capture it


----------



## boxhead1990 (Apr 25, 2012)

i live across the road from bushland thats about 25 meters away lol


Sent from my iPhone


----------

